# britney poses for playboy...finally...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

aha...!!!...gotcha...you pervs...!!!...kkjuw

i was just curious as to what make/model this guitar is...any guesses...???...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my god is that picture ever photoshopped!

interesting control layout - LP config w/ the toggle riight next to the bridge volume, very interesting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What guitar?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What guitar?


kksjur

shoulda seen that one coming lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> kksjur
> 
> shoulda seen that one coming lol


I'm getting in some practice as an apprentice dirty old man.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep..that is some MAJOR photoshop....Brithney's ass has'nt look like that for ages..LOL


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Squier Esprit.

Also, her thighs are as wide as her head. Not sure I'd want to see her any more undressed than this anyway.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Budda said:


> my god is that picture ever photoshopped!


Ha. Wow. Is she even holding that guitar or is it actually just this very same picture of the guitar?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

holy toledo...awesome...um...detective work...i thought the guitar was some kinda schecter...the "b" looks a little crooked...

a squire eh...???...ya think she could afford a more expensive axe...as if she can really play...although madonna really can play her les paul custom...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's something kinda cartoonish about her hands too. No matter, her endorsement won't be taken *that* seriously, will it...will it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Andy said:


> Also, her thighs are as wide as her head. Not sure I'd want to see her any more undressed than this anyway.


I do! hwopv


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

starjag said:


> I do! hwopv


Excuse me, get in line. Dirty old man was ahead of you!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Since she has already flashed everything years ago, I dont think Play Boy is interested in getting the scoop on things already shown in lesser magazines........


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> Ha. Wow. Is she even holding that guitar or is it actually just this very same picture of the guitar?


Good call. It looks like she's just standing there with her hands folded in front and the guitar was pasted in later.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


>


Hahaha, I miss that guy!

On another note, I've always thought the Squier Esprit is an awesome looking guitar. Wouldn't mind owning one on day.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> ...although madonna really can play her les paul custom...


if that guitar was a person, it probably would have sat in the shower, sobbing quietly and feeling violated after that.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this appears to be the original pic...top right corner...but i can't seem to get it to show up...

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&q=britney+guitar&sa=N&start=220&ndsp=20


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Excuse me, get in line. Dirty old man was ahead of you!


I'll go last. I don't want anyone tapping me on the shoulder to hurry up.

CT.:wave:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> aha...!!!...gotcha...you pervs...!!!...kkjuw


Ah frack!!Dont do that!!hwopv


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who cares about Britney, Marge Simpson is who I'm stoked to see.

Is she a natural blue?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> I'll go last. I don't want anyone tapping me on the shoulder to hurry up.
> 
> CT.:wave:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_nFwwjBlEc

Hahaha.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> holy toledo...awesome...um...detective work...i thought the guitar was some kinda schecter...the "b" looks a little crooked...
> 
> a squire eh...???...ya think she could afford a more expensive axe...as if she can really play...although madonna really can play her les paul custom...


Ya but not well, and she looks like a dragqueen.
9kkhhdkkjwpw
So where are these Britney Playboy pics you speak of?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't want to see Britney in Playboy...I DO want to see her in Hustler!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't want to see Britney in Playboy...I DO want to see her in Hustler!!


I will sign that petition as well.kkjuw


----------

